# Do water hammer arrestors go bad?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I noticed when I do laundry I've been getting lot of water hammer. I have an arrestor for the hot and cold and they are maybe 3 years old or so. Do these go bad after a while, or is there some kind of maintenance I should do to them? 

I could fasten the pipes better too I guess, but that amount of hammer is probably bad regardless. I'd have to see if I can find a pressure gauge one day and install it. I'd be curious to know what the water pressure is here. I've been told it's around 130PSI. It's considered higher than normal.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That amount of pressure would be about double what it should be.
Fix that and I'd bet the hammer will go away.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I was thinking that too, do I just have to install a regulator?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That will do it.
Make sure it's installed in the main line. There's nothing in the whole house that needs that much pressure.


----------



## Dave Shoff (Sep 23, 2012)

Is this the kind you have to drain regularly to leave in air?
I don't know if there are any other ones.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I was thinking that too, do I just have to install a regulator?



Red,

Do you mean to tell me that you do not have a PRV installed? And anecdotally the pressure is at ~ 130?  I'm surprised that you haven't had leaks, ruptured fittings, etc... all over the show. Most fixtures are rated for around 70 psi, so if the above is truly the case then get a PRV, with gauges before and after, installed pronto.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Well I'm estimating on the pressure, I recall someone mentioning that it's around there in my area, I'll have to see if I can find a gauge at the hardware store and install it so I can confirm. For pressure regulators, how do those work, can you actually adjust them to a certain psi rating or are they set? I might also take this opportunity to learn how to solder copper as the main line is copper and I want to keep it that way since it's bonded to the electrical panel further down. Guessing I will want to put my clamp on meter around it to ensure there is no current. 

Speaking of leaks, one thing that does leak is the 1/4 pipe for my humidifier. No matter how many times I reinstall that pressure fitting, change the ring, add teflon tape, it always leaks. I need to turn the valve only slightly to prevent it from leaking. So maybe this has to do with the pressure.


----------



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Red Squirrel said:


> For pressure regulators, how do those work, can you actually adjust them to a certain psi rating or are they set?


Yep, they're adjustable. I've found these ones to be good (Watts):










Have an integral screen in them that is removable for cleaning. Make sure you take the unions/gaskets off before soldering


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool think that's what I'll get if the hardware store has them, which I'm sure they will as I've seen them before. I'll also install a pressure gauge if I can find one. I have not soldered before but I want to learn. I might practice on something other than the main line first though.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Arrestors usually don't go bad in 3 yrs.
If you have air chambers- yes and you should recharge them.
At 130psi- all bets are off on the arrestors tho. Might be a tad too much pressure for them


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Do it yourself water hammer arrestors (vertical stub pipes) are recharged by draining the plumbing system and then turning the water back on.

Arresters you buy and then screw onto the back of the washing machine have bladders or spring loaded devices inside. They are probably not repairable if they go bad.


----------

